# fiancee visa register with commercial partner



## lap9 (Jan 20, 2015)

Guys


After changing the date for my fiancees interview, we now have a new section saying "register with commercial partner"

What is this for? 

When following the link its just information?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If she is applying in Thailand, read UK Visa Information - Thailand - How To Apply. I can't find a requirement to register with them, but she has to book a biometric appointment with them.


----------



## lap9 (Jan 20, 2015)

yes,

shes applying in thailand, but there is no option to book through their website, instead it gives you instructions on booking your appointment through the application process on the visa4uk website...

is the biometrics appointment where she will be questioned and also provide her supporting documents?

thank you for you reply joppa,

are you able to PM me, i would like to discuss something with you regarding the service the forum provides outwidth of my questions


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No PM, sorry. I only discuss issues on the forum.
There is no interview as such for settlement visa applicants (only for Tier 4 student), but she submits her supporting documents and VFS Global staff there may comment on them. Remember they have nothing to do with UKVI and can't influence how her application is processed in any way.


----------



## lap9 (Jan 20, 2015)

Joppa said:


> No PM, sorry. I only discuss issues on the forum.
> There is no interview as such for settlement visa applicants (only for Tier 4 student), but she submits her supporting documents and VFS Global staff there may comment on them. Remember they have nothing to do with UKVI and can't influence how her application is processed in any way.


ok i understand, thank you for this.

I have already scheduled her appointment via the visa4uk.gov website, i am assuming VFS Global will be the contractors carrying out her fingerprint check and taking her documents.

thank you for your reply


----------



## mochi (Feb 17, 2015)

Has anyone found out what, if anything, needs to be done for "Register with Commercial Partner"? I click through and it simple takes me to VFS Global's website (http://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/Global]) and provides information but no registration option.

Despite clicking through and printing my application it still does not turn green. Was this an issue for anyone?


----------



## nic2uk2015 (Oct 4, 2015)

mochi said:


> Has anyone found out what, if anything, needs to be done for "Register with Commercial Partner"? I click through and it simple takes me to VFS Global's website (http://www.vfsglobal.co.uk/Global]) and provides information but no registration option.
> 
> Despite clicking through and printing my application it still does not turn green. Was this an issue for anyone?


I had the same thing, but didn't worry about it. As long as I had my biometrics appointment and could use their on the spot dhl courier service, I figured that's all I needed. I assumed the commercial partner was for those who couldn't use vfs? I don't honestly know what it's about.


----------



## mochi (Feb 17, 2015)

nic2uk2015 said:


> I had the same thing, but didn't worry about it. As long as I had my biometrics appointment and could use their on the spot dhl courier service, I figured that's all I needed. I assumed the commercial partner was for those who couldn't use vfs? I don't honestly know what it's about.


Thank you for your reply. Were you able to successfully complete your visa application and receive it?


----------

